# AEG ECU part numbers



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I want to get the USRT SRi intake and eliminate the air pump. I want to get an ecu that doesnt have an air pump. Iwas wondering if A. anyone has one or B. anyone knows a part number so I can hunt one down.
thanks


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: AEG ECU part numbers (ejg3855)*

That would be a tough one... The hard part is knowning with ECU part numbers came on cars with no airpumps. So far I've not seen a definite pattern on this. As a matter of fact we don't have any data on this at all.
I have a spare AEG ECU here from a 98 NB but I've never plugged it in to see whats up...


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: AEG ECU part numbers (vasillalov)*

From this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2491737

_Quote, originally posted by *randallhb* »_I might have a solution, I found all part numbers for AEG ECUs in etka, here they are:
AEG	06A 906 018 BH	w/o cruise control >> 9M-X-999 000	TIER 1
AEG	06A 906 018 FB	w/o cruise control	9M-Y-000 001 >> TIER 1
AEG	06A 906 018 BG	with cruise control >> 9M-X-999 000	TIER 1
AEG	06A 906 018 FA	with cruise control	9M-Y-000 001	>> TIER 1
AEG	06A 906 018 BJ	w/o cruise control >> 9M-X-999 000	LEV
AEG	06A 906 018 ET	w/o cruise control	9M-Y-000 001	>> 9M-1-075 840	LEV
AEG	06A 906 018 J	with cruise control >> 9M-X-999 000	LEV
AEG	06A 906 018 ES	with cruise control	9M-Y-000 001	>> 9M-1-075 840	LEV
It might work by changing from the LEV ECU to the corresponding TIER1. 
BTW I found other part numbers for MKIVs DBW 2.0s AZG, AVH, BBW, BEV etc, but the only difference is for manual/auto trannys.


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_The first two codes are TIER 1 & Tier 2. This represents an ECU NOT coded for the air pump. TLEV 1 & TLEV 2 ARE for ECU's coded for an air pump.



_Modified by randallhb at 10:49 AM 9-14-2006_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: AEG ECU part numbers (randallhb)*

^^^ WOW!
Let me do some digging then...


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

hows the digging going?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_hows the digging going?

Not too good! Not enough time...








Grad school is kicking my butt right now. I have to grade 140 lazy undergrads and then spoon-feed them programming in C. ridiculous!








Also, the car popped a bunch of DTCs all leading to a faulty fuel pump relay. So I am investigating this at the moment.
Sorry to say, but it will be a while before I catch up with my VAG projects.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

I need to haul my ECU out this weekend anyway, I'll post up what my part number is.
SMG


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

If you have an AEG you should know your ecu part number just by looking at the table I posted, and whether your car has an airpump (LEV) or not (TIER 1) and cruise control.
>> 9M-X-999 000 -> This means cars up to year 1999 with serial number 999000
9M-Y-000 001 >> -> This means from year 2000 on with serial number 000001
9M-Y-000 001 >> 9M-1-075 840 LEV -> This means from year 2000 (any serial number) up to year 2001 with serial number 075840
The last six digits of the VIN is the serial number:
This is my VIN 3VWRH0*9M*8*1*M*003858*. I have no airpump and no cruise control. Guess what my ecu part number would be? If you guess FB that would be correct in the USA, but my car is central american model with ECU ending in FE.
By the way in case you are wondering here are the later ecu numbers:
AZG 06A 906 032 DS 9M-1-075-841 >> (manual)
AZG 06A 906 032 DT 9M-1-075-841 >> (automatic)
AZG 06A 906 032 FN >> 9M-2-999-000 (manual)
AZG 06A 906 032 FP >> 9M-2-999-000 (automatic)
AVH 06A 906 032 BP 9M-1-028-293 >> (manual)
AVH 06A 906 032 BQ 9M-1-028-293 >> (automatic)
AVH 06A 906 032 FQ >> 9M-2-999-000 (manual)
AVH 06A 906 032 FR >> 9M-2-999-000 (automatic)
AVH 06A 906 032 MC 9M-3-000-001 >> 9M-3-999-000 (manual)
AVH 06A 906 032 MD 9M-3-000-001 >> 9M-3-999-000 (automatic)
BEV 06A 906 032 MT 9M-4-000-001 >> (manual)
BEV 06A 906 032 NA 9M-4-000-001 >> (automatic)
BBW 06A 906 032 PE 9M-4-000-001 >> (manual)
BBW 06A 906 032 PD 9M-4-000-001 >> (automatic)



_Modified by randallhb at 10:17 AM 9-14-2006_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (randallhb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randallhb* »_If you have an AEG you should know your ecu part number just by looking at the table I posted, and whether your car has an airpump (LEV) or not (TIER 1) and cruise control.
>> 9M-X-999 000 -> This means cars up to year 1999 with serial number 999000
9M-Y-000 001 >> -> This means from year 2000 on with serial number 000001
9M-Y-000 001 >> 9M-1-075 840 LEV -> This means from year 2000 (any serial number) up to year 2001 with serial number 075840
The last six digits of the VIN is the serial number:
This is my VIN 3VWRH0*9M*8*1*M*003858*. I have no airpump and no cruise control. Guess what my ecu part number would be? If you guess FB that would be correct in the USA, but my car is central american model with ECU ending in FE.


Ok, 
Here is mine 3VWRC2*9M*4XM070587 . I don't have cruise control but I DO have airpump.
The *M0705* reminds me of my Motronic version. Its actually M7.05 which makes perfect sense if you think about it... 
So basically, it boils down to software version of Motronic... That means that one can possibly get a chip written to eliminate the air-pump. 
...hmm I wonder what the Ross-Tech team has to say about this...


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

Vasil, you should have Motronic 5.9.2 070587 is your VIN serial number. what is your ECU part number?
3VWRC2*9M*4*X*M*070587*. According to etka you should have a BJ ecu, and if you replace it with a BH ecu it should eliminate the air pump and maintain no cruise control.


_Modified by randallhb at 10:46 AM 9-14-2006_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (randallhb)*

^^ I guess I was wrong. I have not pulled my ECU out to check my part number. However, I do have a spare AEG ecu from a 2000 NB which might be a good candidate for this. 
However, I still belive that one should be able to fool the ECU into thinking that the airpump is there by making mechanical and electrical modifications. I mean, the ECU does not know that the airpump is there or not. It has a snitch (the combi valve/vacuum solenoid) to tell it when there is an incorrect airflow. It will then raise the alarm and store DTC code in memory.


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_^^ I guess I was wrong. I have not pulled my ECU out to check my part number. However, I do have a spare AEG ecu from a 2000 NB which might be a good candidate for this. 
However, I still belive that one should be able to fool the ECU into thinking that the airpump is there by making mechanical and electrical modifications. I mean, the ECU does not know that the airpump is there or not. It has a snitch (the combi valve/vacuum solenoid) to tell it when there is an incorrect airflow. It will then raise the alarm and store DTC code in memory.

You do not need to pull the ECU, VAG-COM tells you the ECU part number just by logging into the ECU.
That new beetle falls in another VIN "bracket", but you should try it, it is very easy to swap ecus in IMMO2 cars.

_Quote, originally posted by *http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/immobilizer2.html* »_
1. Install the new ECU in the car
[Select]
[17 - Instruments]
[Adaptation - 10]
Leave channel at "00"
[Read]
[Save]

2. [Done, Go Back]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]
[Exit]

3. Turn ignition OFF for 15 seconds. Start vehicle.

 


_Modified by randallhb at 10:52 AM 9-14-2006_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (randallhb)*

Apparently I've not paid attention to this...














BTW, I have old version of VAG-COM so it might be different...
Anyway, I need to see what is going on with this.


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

VAG-COM Version 311.2, look at the "VAG Number" field.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (randallhb)*

So from this picture you have FE ecu, correct? I need to connect my VAG-COM and see what it comes up with. ...
That NB ECU might be just what I need... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

so what have we concluded?


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_So from this picture you have FE ecu, correct? I need to connect my VAG-COM and see what it comes up with. ...
That NB ECU might be just what I need... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Vasil, please remember to try this.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

any one with any futher info on this?


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

IM vasillalov about this


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (randallhb)*

My AEG has comes factory with no airpump.
06A 906 018 EG
2.0l R4/2V MOTR HS V04
Its Manual & cruise control. Aug 1999 model.
Is this what you where looking for?
Dont know if you guys got them in the states. Had a few problems with chiping it, but after some different programs, no more issues.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Erotas)*

Here is mine:









Manufactured Oct 1999. 5-speed manual tranny. No cruise control. WITH airpump.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

Note the interesting stuff:
HS V01 or HS V04. I wonder what is the difference?


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Note the interesting stuff:
HS V01 or HS V04. I wonder what is the difference?

Your software is older, from the older VIN bracket, so I found your ECU part number under the GOLF/Deustche parts. I will complete the list of AEG ecus later.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

so me having a AZG has no luck at decoding or swappin ecus for no air pump?


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (randallhb)*

More AEG ECU Part Numbers.
Jetta:
AEG 06A 906 018 BH w/o cruise control >> 9M-X-999 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 FB w/o cruise control 9M-Y-000 001 >> TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 BG with cruise control >> 9M-X-999 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 FA with cruise control 9M-Y-000 001 >> TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 BJ w/o cruise control >> 9M-X-999 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 ET w/o cruise control 9M-Y-000 001 >> 9M-1-075 840 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 J with cruise control >> 9M-X-999 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 ES with cruise control 9M-Y-000 001 >> 9M-1-075 840 LEV
Golf:
AEG 06A 906 018 JD w/o cruise control >> 1J-X-999 999 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 JM w/o cruise control 1J-Y-000 001 >> TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 JC with cruise control >> 1J-X-999 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 JL with cruise control 1J-Y-000 001 >> TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 JB w/o cruise control >> 1J-X-999 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 JK w/o cruise control 1J-Y-000 001 >> 9M-1-075 840 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 JA with cruise control >> 1J-X-999 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 JJ with cruise control 1J-Y-000 001 >> 9M-1-075 840 LEV
Beetle:
AEG 06A 906 018 AB with cruise control >> 1C-W-499 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 AE w/o cruise control 1C-X-400 001 >> 1C-X-499 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 ER w/o cruise control 1C-Y-400 001 >> TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 P with cruise control >> 1C-X-499 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 EQ with cruise control 1C-Y-400 001 >> TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 CQ w/o cruise control >> 1C-X-499 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 EP w/o cruise control 1C-Y-400 001 >> LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 CR with cruise control >> 1C-X-499 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 EN with cruise control 1C-Y-400 001 >> LEV


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (randallhb)*

^^ It would be nice of you can post which part numbers don't have air pumps with them. That way one can easily figure out what to look for in the junkyard.


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

TIER1 does not have airpump, LEV does.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (randallhb)*

I see!
I managed to find that spare ECU from the New Beetle. The part number is 06A 906 018 AB which according to the information you posted is a TIER1 ECU. 
I might try using this ECU and reconfiguring it for my Jetta. I'll try to find some time this weekend, weather permitting, to play with the spare ECU.


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_I see!
I managed to find that spare ECU from the New Beetle. The part number is 06A 906 018 AB which according to the information you posted is a TIER1 ECU. 
I might try using this ECU and reconfiguring it for my Jetta. I'll try to find some time this weekend, weather permitting, to play with the spare ECU.

AEG 06A 906 018 JB w/o cruise control >> 1J-X-999 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 AB with cruise control >> 1C-W-499 000 TIER 1
Because of the older software of the NB ECU it might expect older sensors and parts of the cruise control system ... so you might get codes when you swap them, but as long as they are not related to the airpump the test will be successfull.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (randallhb)*

hey vasillalov, the ecu can also tell that the air pump is faultly by looking at the o2 sensor output. when the ecu starts the air pump it looks for a lean condition at the o2. if the ecu sees no change then it throws the "incorrect flow"fault.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

why would the ecu throw a vode for incoorect flow if the ecu isnt checking for the air pump as it is. Cunfused by that?
new (old) ecu should tell car air pump doesnt exist thus it shouldnt be checkign for that flow.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

sorry, i was referring to ways to trick the ecu into thinking the air pump was installed after you remove it. it takes more then just a resister in place of the air pump.
if you used a ecu that didnt have 2nd air, i dont think there would be a problem.


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_hey vasillalov, the ecu can also tell that the air pump is faultly by looking at the o2 sensor output. when the ecu starts the air pump it looks for a lean condition at the o2. if the ecu sees no change then it throws the "incorrect flow"fault.


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_sorry, i was referring to ways to trick the ecu into thinking the air pump was installed after you remove it. it takes more then just a resister in place of the air pump.
if you used a ecu that didnt have 2nd air, i dont think there would be a problem.

I am sorry, but from your posts I think that even if you replace the pump with a dummy of some kind, the ECU would still detect its absence (via the lean condition you mention), so replacing the ECU is the only viable option.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (randallhb)*

To bring this up: aparently there is some development going on about this SAI pump:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2895601
It appears that some chip manufacturers can eliminate the readiness code/slot for the SAI pump.


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_To bring this up: aparently there is some development going on about this SAI pump:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2895601
It appears that some chip manufacturers can eliminate the readiness code/slot for the SAI pump. 

They just have to put the program of a ECU w/o airpump.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_I need to haul my ECU out this weekend anyway, I'll post up what my part number is.
SMG

I checked my AEG's ECU tonight. The number is: 06A 906 018 EQ
- No airpump
- Cruise control
- Air conditioning.
SMG


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: AEG ECU part numbers (randallhb)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (randallhb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randallhb* »_If you have an AEG you should know your ecu part number just by looking at the table I posted, and whether your car has an airpump (LEV) or not (TIER 1) and cruise control.
>> 9M-X-999 000 -> This means cars up to year 1999 with serial number 999000
9M-Y-000 001 >> -> This means from year 2000 on with serial number 000001
9M-Y-000 001 >> 9M-1-075 840 LEV -> This means from year 2000 (any serial number) up to year 2001 with serial number 075840
The last six digits of the VIN is the serial number:
This is my VIN 3VWRH0*9M*8*1*M*003858*. I have no airpump and no cruise control. Guess what my ecu part number would be? If you guess FB that would be correct in the USA, but my car is central american model with ECU ending in FE.
By the way in case you are wondering here are the later ecu numbers:
AZG 06A 906 032 DS 9M-1-075-841 >> (manual)
AZG 06A 906 032 DT 9M-1-075-841 >> (automatic)
AZG 06A 906 032 FN >> 9M-2-999-000 (manual)
AZG 06A 906 032 FP >> 9M-2-999-000 (automatic)
AVH 06A 906 032 BP 9M-1-028-293 >> (manual)
AVH 06A 906 032 BQ 9M-1-028-293 >> (automatic)
AVH 06A 906 032 FQ >> 9M-2-999-000 (manual)
AVH 06A 906 032 FR >> 9M-2-999-000 (automatic)
AVH 06A 906 032 MC 9M-3-000-001 >> 9M-3-999-000 (manual)
AVH 06A 906 032 MD 9M-3-000-001 >> 9M-3-999-000 (automatic)
BEV 06A 906 032 MT 9M-4-000-001 >> (manual)
BEV 06A 906 032 NA 9M-4-000-001 >> (automatic)
BBW 06A 906 032 PE 9M-4-000-001 >> (manual)
BBW 06A 906 032 PD 9M-4-000-001 >> (automatic)


So would it be safe to say that the early AEG ECU's are interchangable between automatics and manuals as long as they share the same ECU number? Looking at the AEG codes compared to the later codes where they are divided and tranny specific. Anyone do this swap and have any problems? Also, is there a way to override an immobilizer code on a 2000 AEG ECU without taking it to a dealer? Can't you do this with VAG somehow?


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (vdubxcrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubxcrew* »_
So would it be safe to say that the early AEG ECU's are interchangable between automatics and manuals as long as they share the same ECU number? Looking at the AEG codes compared to the later codes where they are divided and tranny specific. Anyone do this swap and have any problems? Also, is there a way to override an immobilizer code on a 2000 AEG ECU without taking it to a dealer? Can't you do this with VAG somehow?

Yes AEG ECUs can be recoded from manual to automatic and back, apparently not so with the later 2.0s. I have a manual transmission and recoded the ECU for auto, it seems to help a bit, there are no issues but the ECU having a code for "TCM not found". As long as your keys are adapted to your cluster and CCM it is a piece of cake to change the ECU with vagcom: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html.


_Modified by randallhb at 10:34 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## oc-surfer (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: (randallhb)*

This is great information, thanks guys.
Now i have a question.







My 1999 New Beetle GLS, AEG engine code, Manual Transmission (no secondary air pump) was originally sold in Texas. I bought the car in California and everything started when without any reason the car stalled.
Happened to my wife and myself, last week i was driving on the freeway and was very dangerous.







Now, in the last 6 months 2 catalytic converters went bad (aftermarket, I guess, Flowmaster). The muffler guy told me the cat is "melted" inside, believing the mixture is too rich. I change MAF, O2 sensors (both), crankshaft position sensor, spark plus, spark wires, coil. No luck,







same stalling problem after a short driving (10/15 minutes), after cold down, start again and drive for another 15 min.
Someone told me the ECU computer needs a re-flash and this will fix the problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Curious about the ECU, i uncover the dash and found a computer that looks like a yunk yard one, since have inscriptions all over. The number is 06A 906 018 P and i was wondering why the ECU was changed, (because obviously, this is not the factory one). Before paying $ 200 to do the re-flash on the "stealership" i wanted to make sure the previous owner put the right ECU when changed, because this may be the reason for the stalling problem and the bad catalytic. With my VIN number in hand - 3VWCA21C2XM454396 -, the dealer told me the ECU for my car should be 06A 906 018 CR (California car) but according with the list of ECU numbers, *AEG 06A 906 018 CR with cruise control >> 1C-X-499 000 LEV *this is for a car with cruise control (mine has) and secondary air pump (I don't see this part in my engine, looking in the wrong place??, where is exactly located???







). Dealer said the one i have *AEG 06A 906 018 P with cruise control >> 1C-X-499 000 TIER 1* is the right for the car if this is out of state (first sold in Texas).
I'm so confused now, maybe someone changed the ECU and put the wrong one, why they changed???. How can i find out which ECU number came from factory with my car???.
Any advise, is the ECU with CR letter, going to work in my car if i follow the dealer information or should i re-flash the one i have??.
Help please.


----------

